# AEG DVD 4520 HDMI Firmware Update, aber wie?



## heartcell (17. Mai 2010)

wie der titel schon sagt will ich an meinem DVD-Player ein firmwareupdate vornehmen, wenn man es überhaupt mit diesem player machen kann.

wenn jemanden gibt, der es schon mal mit diesem player durchgezogen hat, dann helf mir bitte^^

danke schonmal im vorraus

lg heartcell


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2010)

Erste Frage wäre, ob Du beim Hersteller überhaupt ein Update gefunden hast... wenn nein, dann erübrigt sich der Rest.


----------

